# Electric blue x German blue Ram Cross.



## Tropicana

Hello again, looks like I have a new batch of fry growing! these little guys are doing fantastic and it looks like about 90% survival rate on this one. Ill have some pictures up soon! they are about 2 weeks old now and are eating quite a bit. I will also get some pics of the Parents.

Updates are sure to follow as they grow.

As for the title, I am meaning the colour cross, they are not different species by any means.


----------



## Mykuhl

Congrats! Hopefully you a lot of electric blue rams out of this spawn.


----------



## joker

Congrats! Have seen some very nice fish emerge from such a cross. Good luck with them.


----------



## Tropicana

Mykuhl said:


> Congrats! Hopefully you a lot of electric blue rams out of this spawn.


Thanks! but that is unlikely since its a recessive gene. So they will likely just be GBRs but with a bit more blue or so.

Thanks joker, I've had some amazing colours come out in my previous spawns I cant wait to see these guys.

Here are some pics, Not the best though I used flash since i have low lighting.

Parents.




Fry Pic


----------



## creature55

I hope this isn't hijacking the thread, but can I ask what your water parameters are for breeding rams? I'm really hoping to start! 

Those are some awesome looking fish  congrats on the babies!


----------



## Tropicana

emathieu55 said:


> I hope this isn't hijacking the thread, but can I ask what your water parameters are for breeding rams? I'm really hoping to start!
> 
> Those are some awesome looking fish  congrats on the babies!


Thanks a lot!

Nope! that's quite alright, I enjoy discussion. I haven't tested the params in months actually. I will have to check em for you soon.


----------



## Neon

Congrats Tropicana!!
I also breed Rams. I have fry right now of both Electric Blue and Goldens.
I mistakenly introduced a new long finned male to my German Blues and a domination squabble erupted and unfortunately, so did a case of ich. 
It's now under control (with no losses) and I've split the colony into 2 different tanks.
Here's a video of the EB's preparing a spot and spawning some eggs. (just click on it)


----------



## creature55

Tropicana said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Nope! that's quite alright, I enjoy discussion. I haven't tested the params in months actually. I will have to check em for you soon.


That would be great 

Also, do you plan on selling any of the fry? If so, I'm interested!


----------



## Tropicana

Those Params were... Ph - 7.2ish Temp 83f everything else is 0,0,5. 

I do actually, I usually sell after 3-4 months. they will be just under an inch in size. Most are breeding by that age too, and look amazing. Ill put your name on my buyers List. and let you know when they are ready, and if you are still interested.

I typically price at 10-15$ just fyi.


----------



## creature55

Tropicana said:


> Those Params were... Ph - 7.2ish Temp 83f everything else is 0,0,5.
> 
> I do actually, I usually sell after 3-4 months. they will be just under an inch in size. Most are breeding by that age too, and look amazing. Ill put your name on my buyers List. and let you know when they are ready, and if you are still interested.
> 
> I typically price at 10-15$ just fyi.


Awesome  Thanks Tropicana.

That's interesting that they breed at such a high pH! Everything I've found on the internet always stresses the need for low pH and soft water. Any idea what your TDS/GH/KH are?


----------



## Tropicana

emathieu55 said:


> Awesome  Thanks Tropicana.
> 
> That's interesting that they breed at such a high pH! Everything I've found on the internet always stresses the need for low pH and soft water. Any idea what your TDS/GH/KH are?


I dont have the tests for GH/KH, but also i have never worried about them. My tds is 300. I have never had trouble breeding, my rams always spawn every 8 days. In multiple types of water also(Town/Well). Im using RO now, and slowly diluting the well water I started with.


----------



## creature55

Tropicana said:


> I dont have the tests for GH/KH, but also i have never worried about them. My tds is 300. I have never had trouble breeding, my rams always spawn every 8 days. In multiple types of water also(Town/Well). Im using RO now, and slowly diluting the well water I started with.


That's great to hear!! I think I need to give up on the silly balloon rams because they NEVER breed for me. I heard from someone in GTA doing it and it planted a seed in my head that I could too, but so far no luck haha. I'm definitely going for GBR next.


----------



## Tropicana

emathieu55 said:


> That's great to hear!! I think I need to give up on the silly balloon rams because they NEVER breed for me. I heard from someone in GTA doing it and it planted a seed in my head that I could too, but so far no luck haha. I'm definitely going for GBR next.


Haha yeah I have never been a fan of the balloon rams, they are a bred deformity.

So far my second batch of Fry has hatched, I tried it in a floating container and i think the fry may not make it because a lot are at the surface. We will see.. The other batch of 150 plus is growing so fast, they are fully formed and have a pale hue on their dorsal fins at just over two weeks of age!


----------



## Tropicana

Update!

The second batch of fry are all eating, other then about 5% of the spawn. They will die off likely. I have moved them to a 5gallon and my first batch to a 10 gallon. I have some crappy pics but it shows them sleeping. First pic is my First batch i started the thread with. Second is the new guys. free swimming at 50ish hours and eating. I obviously have not captured all the fry in each picture. just small groups.

The lower water level for new fry helps them find food quicker. its a good strategy and the fry are able to get their first meal easily. I start all my spawns on Baby brine shrimp and have had 95% or more survival. the parents are still small, so the female is only laying egg clusters in the 100-150+ area.

Last picture is the setup. you can see the two Fry tanks and the parent tank. The purple hue is from my Reef tank, and the Red is from my chicken brooder that has 1 month old chickens at the moment lol. My basement is a Grow-Op for animals at the moment. they consume probably 4 hours of my day all together. I keep them all in extremely clean environments and well fed.


----------



## creature55

Haha what will you do with the chickens when they grow up?? I would love to raise some chickens!


----------

